# Photo Hosting... Now That Imageshack...



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...has new rules and fees, where should I move? I don't feel like paying for the odd photo hosting that I only use to post on forums. But now that Imageshack is going to delete all of my photos and randomly copied silly pics from the net, I'm thinking on dropping them altogether and make my photobucket acc my one and only acc.

Good move or is PB going to play the same card as IS in the near future?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope not as I have always used photobucket.

If that happens I will be asking for an alternative myself.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've never believed in free hosting. A matter of getting what you pay for. Doing my own hosting means continuity over the years. I hate old threads where 90% of the photos are missing. I can switch website hosts and move my URLs along with me.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I've never believed in free hosting. A matter of getting what you pay for. Doing my own hosting means continuity over the years. I hate old threads where 90% of the photos are missing. I can switch website hosts and move my URLs along with me.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Yeah, I hate that too... but how do you do your own hosting?

Speaking of free software and stuff, this guy was over here yesterday... really interesting ideas


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I've never believed in free hosting. A matter of getting what you pay for. Doing my own hosting means continuity over the years. I hate old threads where 90% of the photos are missing. I can switch website hosts and move my URLs along with me.
> ...


I have some registered domains hosted with GoDaddy right now. The demands of photo hosting are not that great, so the bandwidth and storage space requirements aren't exceptional. It's a good idea to register your domain(s) with a diffierent company then you host with, that way they can't screw you by kidnapping your site. Using webhosting avoids problems with companies like Photobucket deleting your images because they feel like it. Prices for the hosting run from $5 to $10 per month.

A friend of mine has his own server in an offsite private hosting facility. That way he maintains his own hardware redundany and security, but the costs are a lot more than webhosting sites.

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Drop Roy a line, he has a web hosting service .......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Take a look at http://minus.com/ They seem to have a really user-friendly interface.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I use Google Picasa software and Picasa online hosting, it is free and reliable IMHO. I would recommend it.

Cheers Martin.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

I have only ever used Photobucket, and so far  , not had any problem. I find it easy to use, i.e. uploading images to forums.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I've just been to imageshack forum and there's a suggestion there to Mejuba. Never heard of it and the post sounds a bit like spam although it hasn't been deleted and I don't know the community. Judging by his nickname, it's an ex-moderator or employee that posted that:https://getsatisfaction.com/imageshack/topics/a_free_alternative_to_imageshack_with_unlimited_storage_no_scaling_of_your_images_and_with_no_restrictions_on_monthly_traffic

Any thoughts?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I used imagecave for years and it was an excellent site...... but it closed down. I now use photobucket but I'm just not happy with it..... I'll have to try something else.

Rob


----------

